# Poll: Prompt Voting for March 2021



## SueC (Feb 19, 2021)

*MARCH 2021 PROMPT VOTE!
Voting will close on Sunday, February 28th*​


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 19, 2021)

Oh boo - my suggestion was seconded but didn't make it. Never mind, there's always next month


----------



## SueC (Feb 19, 2021)

bdcharles said:


> Oh boo - my suggestion was seconded but didn't make it. Never mind, there's always next month



bd! I'm so sorry! I thought I had it in control - sorry to have missed your great suggestion.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 19, 2021)

SueC said:


> bd! I'm so sorry! I thought I had it in control - sorry to have missed your great suggestion.



Don't worry!  I'll re-suggest it at some other stage


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 19, 2021)

I feel honoured. I've been italicised!


----------



## velo (Feb 19, 2021)

SueC said:


> bd! I'm so sorry! I thought I had it in control - sorry to have missed your great suggestion.




I tried to edit the poll but there doesn't seem to be a way to add it.


----------



## velo (Feb 19, 2021)

The two options appear to be to recreate the poll or simply include BD's suggestion in next month's poll without a need to re-suggest/second it.  The second is much less disruptive.


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 19, 2021)

velo said:


> The two options appear to be to recreate the poll or simply include BD's suggestion in next month's poll without a need to re-suggest/second it.  The second is much less disruptive.



Honestly, don't worry about it for now. Next month is fine


----------



## SueC (Feb 19, 2021)

velo said:


> The two options appear to be to recreate the poll or simply include BD's suggestion in next month's poll without a need to re-suggest/second it.  The second is much less disruptive.



I'll take door number 2 - I'll pass it along to Harper. Thanks, Velo.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 19, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> I feel honoured. I've been italicised!



The italics shows you which one you voted for.

I voted for someone else's suggestion because I liked it more than my own.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 19, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> The italics shows you which one you voted for.
> 
> I voted for someone else's suggestion because I liked it more than my own.



Oh, brilliant. So it's an indication of my selfishness. Am I allowed to vote for two then?


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 19, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> Oh, brilliant. So it's an indication of my selfishness. Am I allowed to vote for two then?



Only one vote on this particular poll.  You'll note that it's of the so-called "radio button" design which only allows one selection.


----------



## SueC (Feb 19, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> Oh, brilliant. So it's an indication of my selfishness. Am I allowed to vote for two then?


Only one vote - a lot of people vote for their own prompt. No problem! 

Sue


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 20, 2021)

How long do you normally get to write a story for the competition? I'm still unsure whether I'll contribute because I'm concentrating hard on a certain voice and changing that voice mid story can sometimes make it difficult to find the original voice again. I'm hoping I can use the same voice for the short.


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 20, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> How long do you normally get to write a story for the competition? I'm still unsure whether I'll contribute because I'm concentrating hard on a certain voice and changing that voice mid story can sometimes make it difficult to find the original voice again. I'm hoping I can use the same voice for the short.



It's usually two weeks - from the first to the fifteenth of the month.  Occasionally it varies slightly, so do check each time.  Also, if you are on a tight deadline, take note of the time of day as well and which time zone.


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 20, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> It's usually two weeks - from the first to the fifteenth of the month.  Occasionally it varies slightly, so do check each time.  Also, if you are on a tight deadline, take note of the time of day as well and which time zone.



Cheers. And are the number of words always the same?


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 20, 2021)

TheMightyAz said:


> Cheers. And are the number of words always the same?



I've not known it to vary from 650 words (as counted by MS Word).  I can't recall if the title is part of that.  Again, always check just in case.


----------



## SueC (Feb 20, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> I've not known it to vary from 650 words (as counted by MS Word).  I can't recall if the title is part of that.  Again, always check just in case.



The title isn't part of the 650

The Rules


----------

